# MBTI as cute-spooky monsters



## Cleodore (Dec 8, 2016)

MBTI as little ghouls

I'm the ENFP rabbit & I also happen to have a staring problem, haha!

Some really cute art I found on Tumblr I thought I could share here~~~ More people should do fun art like this~~~


----------



## Allosy (Jul 28, 2016)

I liked it :happy:


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Spooky indeed. Cute? That's... it's debatable. But I like the whole concept.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Aaawwwww, I'm a bunny!


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm a tree stump that turns those who sit on it into squirrels.

...they get better.


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

This was so cute.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

mm.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

The ENTP fox is the best one of them all! >)

But who convinced this person that INTPs work hard?


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I really like these
the INTP one is relatable


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Endologic said:


> But who convinced this person that INTPs work hard?


maybe they _think_ hard


----------



## amongfirstslugs (Jun 23, 2012)

This is so cool.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

The INFP one is so cute


----------



## Starlorn (Aug 17, 2017)

Those are wonderful! I adore their representation of INTJ of course, but I especially love the cute ENTP-fox, art-wise!


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Librarylady said:


> The INFP one is so cute


But also atrocious underneath.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Ah well I guess ENFP is the most fitting ghoul for myself.


----------



## ernesto123ok (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice little project I love it  I think it's cool to take inspiration from psychology
the INFP rabbit is so original and on point


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm flattered.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

That INFJ mushroom thing is just nightmare fuel.

The INFP and ENFP are okay.

I like the tree stumps.


----------

